# Hello from MN



## Corn Stalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello, new to this forum. Looking for good prop ideas and would like to try working with latex to corpse skulls, ect. I run a corn maze and we have a haunt that runs on one of the trails - SO much fun! Started building props last year and have had a blast doing it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome, from another newbie to the forum!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome. Always nice to see someone new. Would love to see some pics of your props.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Howdy Cornstalker*

Welcome onboard Corn Stalker, this is fun forum with so much useful info you will be amazed.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome Corn Stalker, I too am in MN, way up on the north shore near Duluth, where abouts are you?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Post so pics of your work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cool user name btw!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Corn Stalker!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome corn stalker. must see pics!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Corn Stalker said:


> Hello, new to this forum. Looking for good prop ideas and would like to try working with latex to corpse skulls, ect. I run a corn maze and we have a haunt that runs on one of the trails - SO much fun! Started building props last year and have had a blast doing it!


I love working with latex. There is a lot of info on here about latex and ways to corpse.

Welcome.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. 
There is a "Search" tab at the top of the page that you can use to find info on the latex and corpsing methods in here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------

